# Clothes coming out of washer with lint/dirt on them. Kenmore Elite Calypso



## KevinEF7 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey guys, my wife had aparently talked to me about the washer messing up loads of laundry, she says they go in fairly clean but come out with lint and new dirt and such on the sheets/blankets. This is my first home and first owned washer, but is there some sort of filter or trap that can be cleaned in this model? I can find very little DIY info on the Kenmore Elite Calypso

Appreciate all the help :vs_cool:


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Overloading the washer perhaps?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

There is no trap or anything like that. You can get a washing machine cleaner product and try that out and see if it works for you. The tide washing machine cleaner works pretty well.


----------



## KevinEF7 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ive never heard of overloading the washer, that causes something like this? I will admit it only seems to happen when big blankets and big loads are done


----------



## KevinEF7 (Sep 12, 2015)

Is there a predetermined point you can fill a washer to? Heck this never dawned on me


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Is this a brand new washer?


----------



## KevinEF7 (Sep 12, 2015)

No it was used actually, but we know the previous owner and they barely used it


----------



## TheSrProgrammer (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm not sure about your model, but I noted an incredible amount of soap grime (it was thick, green, and goopy) and dirt around the OUTSIDE of the washer drum. This had accumulated from the previous home owners and definitely made our clothes dirtier than they went in. It was also unsettling to think that they were getting dirty with other people's dirt. If you can see around the outside of the drum with a flashlight by pushing the drum from side to side and looking in the crack, you may find that some grime has gotten down in there and could definitely be the cause of your problem.

Let me know if this is something you can look at with your model. I also suggest running an empty load and stopping it before it drains. I think you should be able to see evidence of the dirt, and it may give you some idea of where it's coming from.

-TheSrProgrammer


----------



## KevinEF7 (Sep 12, 2015)

We cut the load size way down, and the clothes are still coming out with a lint type debris left on them, very noticeable on blacks


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

No one is leaving a tissue in a pocket or anything are they? Will turn a load of laundry into a lint bomb.

I read somewhere once where they said to "clean your washer", run a large load with super hot water. No clothes, no detergent. Just water. Might help??


----------

